# Supervising Junior/Leaving Cert Exams



## A_b (18 Nov 2006)

Hi,

any one know the process for applying for supervising junior/leaving cert exams or any third level colleges? I think there was something on the examiner this week for junior/leaving cert but I missed it.

Thanks.


----------



## Billo (19 Nov 2006)

It has been advertised in the newspapers several times recently, Try your local library for recent newspapers.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## triplex (20 Nov 2006)

Email or ring the relevant section in the Department of Education - you'll find the correct contact info on their website..


----------



## DirtyH2O (20 Nov 2006)

They advertise in the newspapers but not until May. I don't know if the application forms could be made available before then. If you are a qualified teacher (a prerequisite for supervisors) would the staff room not be a better place to enquire.


----------



## nelly (20 Nov 2006)

dirty H2O 
my othe half did this during his PhD, hense being a secondary teacher is not a definate requirement..


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Nov 2006)

It's not actually the DES that looks after this, it's the State Examination Commission. See their .


----------



## A_b (20 Nov 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Billo (20 Nov 2006)

Billo said:


> It has been advertised in the newspapers several times recently, Try your local library for recent newspapers.
> 
> Rgds
> Billo


 
The State Examination Commission has advertised "Appointment of Superintendants for Certificate Examinations 2007" recently.
For application form phone (090)6442789/90/92 or
E-mail user.super@examinations.ie

Rgds
Billo


----------

